
The annual PornHub year in review tells us what we’re really looking at online - middle1
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/13/the-annual-pornhub-year-in-review-tells-us-what-were-really-looking-at-online/
======
middle1
It seems no one is watching porno. Can anyone tell he/she do?

~~~
fosco
I see the article says there has been quite a few visitors?

> 33.5 billion visits in 2018. There are currently 7.53 billion people on
> Earth.

and seeing this is interesting

> 4,000 petabytes of data or about 500 MB per person on the planet.

did you mean everyone? there is far more details on their site blog [0] the
site does not appear to have anything that cause my eye as being blatantly bad
to click but I would still click while _not_ on a work computer on the link
[0] they also have additional info

> Visits to Pornhub totaled 33.5 billion over the course of 2018, an increase
> of 5 billion visits over 2017. That equates to a daily average of 92 million

[0] [nsfw in my opinion] [https://www.pornhub.com/insights/2018-year-in-
review](https://www.pornhub.com/insights/2018-year-in-review)

edit: added more info, formatting

